

Ask HN: List of generic services required by most websites - g123g

I am trying to compile a list of the generic services which are required by most of the websites but are not included as part of the most common frameworks. Some the examples that I came up with are -<p>- Website Analytics<p>- Logs Processing<p>- Business Intelligence<p>- Extracting data from third parties<p>- Exposing data to third parties<p>- Security alerts<p>- Website error alerts<p>- Comments system for getting user feedback<p>Please let me know what you have come across as essential services that you think is a must for website but was not readily or freely available.
======
younata
This is not new stuff, just your list in a more readable format:

    
    
      - website analytics
      - logs processing
      - business intelligence
      - extracting data from third parties
      - exposing data to third parties
      - security alerts
      - website error alerts
      - comments system for getting user feedback

~~~
g123g
Oops, thanks. I have changed the main text also.

------
notJim
Depending on your definition of "most frameworks"

    
    
      - Ad/monetization schemes
      - Performance/health monitoring
      - Deployment tools
      - Source control tools
      - Content management
      - Configuration management
      - Backup

------
fezzl
A/B testing software.

